# What changes would you like to see made to this forum?



## Master (Sep 2, 2022)

What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 2, 2022)

Greycel of the week award


----------



## subhuman to mtn (Sep 2, 2022)

Make a cope react so we can be honest with guys who think they are chadlite, I think we all know a couple


----------



## Curry Suicide (Sep 2, 2022)

Less faggots


----------



## Patient A (Sep 2, 2022)

Make the looksmaxing subsection main page a sub page where you can choose between 3 options:

- Looksmaxing Questions
- General Looksmaxing
- Surgerymaxxing

instead of putting Looksmaxing questions within general looksmaxing like it is now, there's too many Attention Defecitcels on here.

------------------------------------- 
=====================

Also make Pinned threads stand apart more visually, (you could make the text italic, maybe different front, maybe different colour I don't know exactly it would probably need a vote.)


----------



## WanderingBurro (Sep 2, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> Greycel of the week award


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Sep 2, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> Less faggots


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Sep 2, 2022)

add new striking color roles


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Sep 2, 2022)

Give greycels the opportunity to gain robust colors with a lottery spin, one role per acc


----------



## Patient A (Sep 2, 2022)

Brutal Similar Threads pill






Xenforo Artificial Intelligence moment xD


----------



## Patient A (Sep 2, 2022)

Add all the lookism.net full size GIF reacts


----------



## House Lannister (Sep 2, 2022)

Free username changes bro

Or can I please have a shiny blue username bro I beg


----------



## 5ft1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Make the looksmaxing subsection main page a sub page where you can choose between 3 options:
> 
> - Looksmaxing Questions
> - General Looksmaxing
> ...


Surgerymaxxing subforum is a good idea. Jawsurgeryforums.com is dead and still not letting new users join for whatever reason, so this site, realself are the only places you're getting decent information about surgery (also r/plasticsurgery but that's more for before and afters)

Also seems like general looksmaxxing is flooded with skincare questions and heightmaxxing questions, hard as fuck to find the threads I need when I forget to bookmark them


----------



## squirrelcel (Sep 2, 2022)

Smileys from is


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 2, 2022)

remove the looksmaxxing (cope) section


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 2, 2022)

More wojak/pepe/emoticon options like what’s on .is

Example


----------



## OnlyWs (Sep 3, 2022)

Forum NFTs so I can flex on the broke bois here by reppin’ the most expensive one


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Sep 3, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Add all the lookism.net full size GIF reacts


----------



## MadVisionary (Sep 3, 2022)

It's time for the forum to launch its own cryptocurrency
Cdc_ChadCoin


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 3, 2022)

Removal of signatures. Or text only signatures. Some people put fucking imgur or video or tiktok, its annoying asf while browsing on desktop.


----------



## Arborist (Sep 3, 2022)

can we get an actual hobby section since the off-topic section is consistently flooded with garbage?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Sep 3, 2022)

- put join date on mobile profiles, I want my halo


----------



## It'snotover (Sep 3, 2022)

A cope reaction and a subforum called "roping: how and the best ways to rope" that would be the best ending for most delusional greycels and for many normies. Can't wait for the roping subforum. A subforum where we invite redditors here to roast them would be funny too


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 3, 2022)

A r*pe maxing section, where usernames are anonymized and we can discuss details and plans, as well as "ascensions" with image material


----------



## It'snotover (Sep 3, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> A r*pe maxing section, where usernames are anonymized and we can discuss details and plans, as well as "ascensions" with image material


Glad to know that i'm not the only one that want the rope section, it will be the most useful section here.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 3, 2022)

It'snotover said:


> Glad to know that i'm not the only one that want the rope section, it will be the most useful section here.


a not o


----------



## hormonetherapy (Sep 3, 2022)

make it look like lookism lol


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 3, 2022)

hormonetherapy said:


> make it look like lookism lol


styles -> classic


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 3, 2022)

The option to restrict your daily time on here by yourself.

For example I would choose that everyday from 6-8pm I can be active with my account and during the rest of the day it’s as if I am banned.


----------



## sebsyx (Sep 3, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> The option to restrict your daily time on here by yourself.
> 
> For example I would choose that everyday from 6-8pm I can be active with my account and during the rest of the day it’s as if I am banned.


Mirin self control


----------



## cloUder (Sep 3, 2022)

devide the forum into more subforums like on kiwifarms. i think offtopic is crowded with threads that are too varying in quality. mvp's shitposts shouldnt be in the same place as news or quality movie/hobby discussions


----------



## ascension! (Sep 3, 2022)

A specific section for the Gym and Nutrition, add reacts for BOTB, Copes & Legit's.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 3, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.




*Forum member of the week (posted in the announcements section)

Equation: Total views in a given week x (Positive emotes + comments)
Every user's activity will be tracked and every week, this equation will determine the top 10 users of the week and on Saturday we vote (from the choice of the top 10 users) and the vote closes and the announcement is on Sunday. The voting post and the announcement post is automated. The winner gets announced and the user receives a trophy, a badge that they can flex off in their little text under their profile picture and a little leaderboard where people can check which users won for which week, and the most awarded users.
*
*A BOTB voting feature.* When the original post in the looksmaxing section receives 50 stars (a new emote to add), the moderators are automatically notified, they fact-check the thread, discuss it and send it to the BOTB section. *Our way of determining BOTB is awful. *You have to ask moderators who don't even respond sometimes, some say "The people should vote" @tyronelite (nobody votes for BOTB since there's no formal procedure) or is centralized to the mere decision of a single moderator w/o consensus of others, allowing bias and favouritism. (that is how it appears to be to an outsider like me) @AscendingHero
ALSO, A BOTB VOTE CAN ONLY USED IN THE 1ST POST OF A THREAD IN THE LOOKSMAXING SECTION!!!
A SINGLE BOTB VOTE ADDS 10-50 REPUTATION POINTS! This incentivizes users to be contributors and not shitposters since the reward for quality posts is higher.
One BOTB pin adds 1,000 reputation points and you'd get a trophy as well. Again, incentivizing contribution and not shitposting. The amount of knowledge would literally explode if you could get a lot of reputation posts for contributing
@ascension! What do you think about this? Just curious.



*A feed section,* make an algorithm that analyzes the user's history, data, etc. and uses that to customize their feed. The feed is the first thing they see when they login. I don't want to see too many shitposts to be honest.


*Disable the start chat feature

No need to explain there, it's awful compared to conversation.
*
*Ascension subforums, to inspire people.*
As @germanlooks said, have a schedule time where you can't login to the forum. Sometime, this forum can steal time away from people who have other things to do in life.
*Trophies should be visible to other people under your profile picture.*
Add the following new stickers to posts: Update, Experiment, GTFIH, Brutal
A shit-post section, please.
*FIX AUTOSAVE WHEN WRITING THREADS! *Sometimes, only the pictures autosave and not the text!
People should be able to pin posts and comments on their profile. I have a link to all of my guides on my profile so I would like it if anyone who checked it out could see it.
The ability to host livestreams would be cool

PM me if you need help implementing these features, I'd be glad to help! @Master


----------



## ascension! (Sep 3, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> As @germanlooks said, have a schedule time where you can't login to the forum. Sometime, this forum can steal time away from people who have other things to do in life.


Or here they could also add an option/function to set a certain time (something like a timer) in which, after reaching the set-time, the user can no longer access to the Forum. There are many people who spend too much time on the Forum and haven't even started their Looksmaxing Journey (I'm sadly one of them).


----------



## ascension! (Sep 3, 2022)

There should also be a subforum or an entire section dedicated to Self-Improvement and by this I mean something like that dedicated to improving our lives. In a nutshell: Mental health, visualization, meditation, journaling...


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Sep 3, 2022)

ascension! said:


> There should also be a Subforum or an entire Forum dedicated to Self-Improvement and by this I mean something like that dedicated to improving our lives in a nutshell (i.e mental health, visualization, meditation, journaling...)


I guess for now moneymaxxing & success is the place for that, but I agree self-improvement could be a good subforum as there should be bigger focus on that


----------



## GetShrekt (Sep 3, 2022)

cloUder said:


> devide the forum into more subforums like on kiwifarms. i think offtopic is crowded with threads that are too varying in quality. mvp's shitposts shouldnt be in the same place as news or quality movie/hobby discussions


Sewers section in OffTOpic 4 peak rotting


----------



## FreakkForLife (Sep 6, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


@Master

The Option for a user to Disable the start chat feature while keeping the "start conversations" feature intact and enabled.

Its broke and glitchy, plus i miss so many messages because of it.
I don't even recieve the notifications from it.

And i want uses to pm me in "start conversations" not in "start chat"


2.Also, please make an official archive/backup of this site using httrack, or wGet because so many important things will be gone if this site crashed like lookism did.
Just play the safe game bro and make an official backup/archive

U guys have the money and knowledge for that too


----------



## Beastimmung (Sep 6, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> The ability to host livestreams would be cool


inb4 the next elliot rodger starts his stream


----------



## Patient A (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> 2.Also, please make an official archive/backup of this site using httrack, or wGet because so many important things will be gone if this site crashed like lookism did.
> Just play the safe game bro and make an official backup/archive
> 
> U guys have the money and knowledge for that too


or just make a backup file uploaded to MegaUpload and only let only a few trusted users e.g. mods back the website up themselves


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 6, 2022)

Ban all the whiney rotting losers that doesn't contribute to the forum whatsoever.
Or make a specific subforum tailored for their needs


----------



## PapaGremlin (Sep 6, 2022)

Desperately need a cope react


----------



## zv1212 (Sep 6, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


Ban @the BULL 

He asked for it too


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 6, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> 2.Also, please make an official archive/backup of this site using httrack, or wGet because so many important things will be gone if this site crashed like lookism did.
> Just play the safe game bro and make an official backup/archive


This tbh. It would really suck if one day this forum just goes poof with all the discussions and info here. 
I must start copying hundreds of threads I bookmarked onto google docs asap


----------



## Jamesothy (Sep 6, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


Allow girls on here. I hear lookism did. That would make things a lot more interesting. 

Or maybe allow girls to join but only let them comment in the off topic section. Ban them from referencing any posts or threads made in other sections.


----------



## Pumanator (Sep 6, 2022)

More subforums for hardmaxers, softmaxers, gymmaxers. Also make a subforum for people who had surgery so we could see their results and read their experiences. Perhaps a subforum for potential looksmax stuff that is under development. Like the new kintor anti hairloss drugs.


----------



## Corleone (Sep 6, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


#1 List of watched-users, similar to the (completely useless) following list, to better manage them.





#2 something similar to reddit's "top: hour/today/week/month" aka simultaneously sorting by views and a set thread creation date.





would filter out old bumped thread and give people the opportunity to stay up-to-date with the most viral posts of the day in each sub-forum, without having to click through 5 pages of shit-posts.

@tyronelite @Niko69 my efficiency guys.


----------



## Deleted member 22037 (Sep 6, 2022)

Posts of manlets showing in the smallest font
Posts of ethnics showing in arabic
Everything the bull posts automatically gets replaced with some of his pics


----------



## fucclife (Sep 6, 2022)

altruist said:


> Posts of manlets showing in the smallest font


ironic


----------



## 8PSLcel (Sep 7, 2022)

make username colours free.


----------



## Bitch (Sep 7, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *Forum member of the week (posted in the announcements section)
> 
> Equation: Total views in a given week x (Positive emotes + comments)
> Every user's activity will be tracked and every week, this equation will determine the top 10 users of the week and on Saturday we vote (from the choice of the top 10 users) and the vote closes and the announcement is on Sunday. The voting post and the announcement post is automated. The winner gets announced and the user receives a trophy, a badge that they can flex off in their little text under their profile picture and a little leaderboard where people can check which users won for which week, and the most awarded users.
> ...


Nigga you seriously took all this time to write this essay that Master probably won't even read


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Sep 7, 2022)

Allow alts


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 7, 2022)

inferiorpispot234 said:


> Allow alts


----------



## brucel (Sep 7, 2022)

Adding a feature for the search, when you have typed what you want, there should be a filter (see the top viewed, most replies etc.) small feature but would love to have it and it would be helpful.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 7, 2022)

brucel said:


> Adding a feature for the search, when you have typed what you want, there should be a filter (see the top viewed, most replies etc.) small feature but would love to havr it.


autocorrect would be useful for users like you


----------



## .... (Sep 7, 2022)

Would like to see all racist cucks banned


----------



## cloUder (Sep 7, 2022)

.... said:


> Would like to see all racist cucks banned


----------



## Harold O'Brien #8 (Sep 7, 2022)

remove lgbtq content rule
either enforce the race bait rule or remove that one too 
allow female users as long as they aren't cringe or attention seeking
improve the account approval process. make it faster and allow alts
all reacts should add +1 to your rep (vomit, anger, etc)
don't add more subforums, no one will use them


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 7, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *Forum member of the week (posted in the announcements section)
> 
> Equation: Total views in a given week x (Positive emotes + comments)
> Every user's activity will be tracked and every week, this equation will determine the top 10 users of the week and on Saturday we vote (from the choice of the top 10 users) and the vote closes and the announcement is on Sunday. The voting post and the announcement post is automated. The winner gets announced and the user receives a trophy, a badge that they can flex off in their little text under their profile picture and a little leaderboard where people can check which users won for which week, and the most awarded users.
> ...


holy shit, can someone make this nigga a mod too? one of the best users that actually produce good content, unlike me that just shitposts and says low iq shit


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 7, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> holy shit, can someone make this nigga a mod too? one of the best users that actually produce good content, unlike me that just shitposts and says low iq shit


I don't think I'll have the time to be a moderator, hence why I have never applied.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 7, 2022)

Harold O'Brien #5 said:


> allow female users as long as they aren't cringe or attention seeking


@Master, please.
I believe women deserve to know this kind of information

UPDATE: THE FORUM WILL REMAIN MALE! I HAVE CHANGED MY MIND
"We don't want to add intergender dynamics in this forum"


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 7, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> I don't think I'll have the time to be a moderator, hence why I have never applied.


if you didn't then you wouldn't be able to make such big and high effort threads tbh, still i understand tho


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Sep 7, 2022)

Harold O'Brien #5 said:


> remove lgbtq content rule
> either enforce the race bait rule or remove that one too
> allow female users as long as they aren't cringe or attention seeking
> improve the account approval process. make it faster and allow alts
> ...


ngl having girls on here would be fun but i am sure that some retards are gonna simp so not sure tbh


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 7, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> if you didn't then you wouldn't be able to make such big and high effort threads tbh, still i understand tho


Well that makes sense, but making effort threads takes an hour or so.
Moderating is a continual thing. I'd have to have longer session times on this site, which I don't


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 7, 2022)

Harold O'Brien #5 said:


> remove lgbtq content rule
> either enforce the race bait rule or remove that one too
> allow female users as long as they aren't cringe or attention seeking
> improve the account approval process. make it faster and allow alts
> ...





enchanted_elixir said:


> @Master, please.
> I believe women deserve to know this kind of information


Women have ZERO place on a website like this. They ruin everything. As far as my voice goes, they will never be here.

If they truly want the information, they can lurk or pretend to be a male (they will have to avoid posting too since that usually gives it away).


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Sep 7, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> omen have ZERO place on a website like this. They ruin everything. As far as my voice goes, they will never be here.
> 
> If they truly want the information, they can lurk or pretend to be a male (they will have to avoid posting too since that usually gives it away).


Yeah for sure, people on the forum gave me good reasons on why that shouldn't happen. I took that back.


----------



## Harold O'Brien #8 (Sep 8, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> Women have ZERO place on a website like this. They ruin everything. As far as my voice goes, they will never be here.
> 
> If they truly want the information, they can lurk or pretend to be a male (they will have to avoid posting too since that usually gives it away).


It's actually very entertaining watching all the misogynistic users go full simp mode like the abused cucks they are


----------



## curlyheadjames (Sep 8, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *Forum member of the week (posted in the announcements section)
> 
> Equation: Total views in a given week x (Positive emotes + comments)
> Every user's activity will be tracked and every week, this equation will determine the top 10 users of the week and on Saturday we vote (from the choice of the top 10 users) and the vote closes and the announcement is on Sunday. The voting post and the announcement post is automated. The winner gets announced and the user receives a trophy, a badge that they can flex off in their little text under their profile picture and a little leaderboard where people can check which users won for which week, and the most awarded users.
> ...


bro just single-handedly fixed the whole entire fucking forum
just lemme logon when i want to tho plzzzz


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 8, 2022)

surgery giveaway maybe once a year?


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 8, 2022)

maybe like a raffle, you pay a fiver to enter a giveaway for lefort 3


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't add cope react, there are schizos here who will cope react everything which will ruin the environment


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 9, 2022)

adding a x/10 score or psl in rating section, user can rate by just drag a slider or similar system
and viewable beside thread title


----------



## Guerrilla (Sep 9, 2022)

SeiGun said:


> adding a x/10 score or psl in rating section, user can rate by just drag a slider or similar system
> and viewable beside thread title


so you can bully poor subhumans for their looks? Nice try


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 9, 2022)

Guerrilla said:


> so you can bully poor subhumans for their looks? Nice try


sure, just disable thread reply if subhuman post their face so you autists cant comment anything


----------



## Nims (Sep 9, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


Add the ability in privacy to make your threads/posts visible by bluepillers or not. (Similar to how you can block profile page visits etc.)


----------



## stressftw (Sep 9, 2022)

I would like to give a suggestion to moderators / admins in this forum in regards to asking for permission to edit few threads long-term wise. I would like to add new information, correct some grammatical errors and overall polish and improve threads i made for long-term benefit.

I do this on a private discord about things i write and the possibility to edit and polish is very helpful. My goal is to drag valuable users to get in the discussion to adquire more knowledge with rich content, since this forum still have bad stigma in other forums and discussion groups with alot of high IQ ppl that just lurks here for the real good content and dont real engage in anything.

So, ill leave this suggestion here: A "request" button that can concede the ability to the OP to keep editing a thread. Ofc it will be up to moderation the ability to give this vouch based on the thread and the member and it's reputation.


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 9, 2022)

stressftw said:


> I would like to give a suggestion to moderators / admins in this forum in regards to asking for permission to edit few threads long-term wise. I would like to add new information, correct some grammatical errors and overall polish and improve threads i made for long-term benefit.
> 
> I do this on a private discord about things i write and the possibility to edit and polish is very helpful. My goal is to drag valuable users to get in the discussion to adquire more knowledge with rich content, since this forum still have bad stigma in other forums and discussion groups with alot of high IQ ppl that just lurks here for the real good content and dont real engage in anything.
> 
> So, ill leave this suggestion here: A "request" button that can concede the ability to the OP to keep editing a thread. Ofc it will be up to moderation the ability to give this vouch based on the thread and the member and it's reputation.


FYI, reports can be used for this purpose. If you have a high effort BOTB style post, reporting it asking for edits will often get granted based on the circumstance.

Though, I see what you're getting at for an official dedicated button for it. I haven't the slightest idea if that's possible.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 9, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> Women have ZERO place on a website like this. They ruin everything. As far as my voice goes, they will never be here.
> 
> If they truly want the information, they can lurk or pretend to be a male (they will have to avoid posting too since that usually gives it away).


How many female users have been caught and banned by you (or the other mods)?


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 9, 2022)

Lmao said:


> How many female users have been caught and banned by you (or the other mods)?


By myself? 2. How many total I can’t tell you.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 10, 2022)

Close off Looksmaxing and 'Moneymaking & Success' sections to normies.



.


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Sep 10, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> maybe like a raffle, you pay a fiver to enter a giveaway for lefort 3


Lmao this. Every user who participates donates a fiver, and then at the end one of the donators is chosen and gets the money. Would be hard to enforce it to make sure they used it for the surgery tho. Also could unironically do this for something like rhino or bimax or implants


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 10, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


i think it's good as it is. more subforums would just clutter things.


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 10, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


yeah, be more strict with "best of the best" threads, there's some utterly unhelpful advice there coupled with broscience. maybe a WIKI on various topics would work for softmaxxes and hardmaxxes, yeah that could actually work.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Sep 10, 2022)

add a "0" react




[ISPOILER]and bring back inline spoilers / custom hex code colours ffs regular ones are dogshit[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Vain786 (Sep 10, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Close off Looksmaxing and 'Moneymaking & Success' sections to normies.
> 
> 
> 
> .


agreed close off looksmaxing too many randos


----------



## ChristianF (Sep 10, 2022)

Make the forum PRIVATE for the users. 

So many people have been asking about this already guys. 

Spreading the blackpill will just "empower" the blackpill even more. 

There will never be the "collective change of mind" that many would hope. 

It would only be harmful for the few people that accepted the harsh reality and are trying to do something about it to improve themselves, like most of us.


----------



## Verse (Sep 10, 2022)

lay count displayed on a users profile


----------



## Verse (Sep 10, 2022)

a misc section would be nice too, where people can discuss things that help their life but not necessarily external looks wise (Lasik/PRK etc)


----------



## Growth Plate (Sep 10, 2022)

Verse said:


> a misc section would be nice too, where people can discuss things that help their life but not necessarily external looks wise (Lasik/PRK etc)


that's what off topic is


----------



## Verse (Sep 10, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> that's what off topic is


filled with shitposts, I'm talking about shit that optimises life but in a different way other than looks


----------



## Aypo129 (Sep 10, 2022)

Make this forum private 
This is harsh but somewhat needed measure now


----------



## Brownskink (Sep 10, 2022)

Unpin the islamophobic thread


----------



## CyprusGD (Sep 11, 2022)

Bitch said:


> Nigga you seriously took all this time to write this essay that Master probably won't even read


nice name


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Sep 11, 2022)

Aypo129 said:


> Make this forum private
> This is harsh but somewhat needed measure now


----------



## Aypo129 (Sep 12, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> View attachment 1864810


I dont care for this gay forum metrics
Foids are taking part in this forum and not contributing


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 12, 2022)

Allow users to delete their own shit threads in offtopic or at least give upgraded accounts the ability to do so.


----------



## 9898 (Sep 12, 2022)

the ability to actually delete accounts/posts you fucking glownigger


----------



## ascension! (Sep 12, 2022)

Tramstep said:


> Allow users to delete their own shit threads in offtopic or at least give upgraded accounts the ability to do so.


no


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 12, 2022)

ascension! said:


> no


joined 2022 opinion discarded


----------



## ascension! (Sep 12, 2022)

Tramstep said:


> joined 2022 opinion discarded


Joined in 2022 and achieved more than a fat incel of +12,000 posts in this forum without having achieved anything + spend money in a forum to be able to have a colorful name. JFL AT YOU NIGGA


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 12, 2022)

ascension! said:


> Joined in 2022 and achieved more than a fat incel of +12,000 posts in this forum without having achieved anything + spend money in a forum to be able to have a colorful name. JFL AT YOU NIGGA


Blue name nigga getting mad 

JFL AT YOU BOYO


----------



## Will Blunderfield (Sep 12, 2022)

Why aren’t og banned users like @goat2x allowed back on?

Can you stop being Reddit mod teir soycuck or am I asking too much? @Master


----------



## ascension! (Sep 12, 2022)

Tramstep said:


> Blue name nigga getting mad
> 
> JFL AT YOU BOYO


Imagine caring about a username color, god damn dude


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 12, 2022)

ascension! said:


> Imagine caring about a username color, god damn dude


didnt read


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Sep 12, 2022)

Search option, it would be really useful to finding threads avout what you are searching for, i can't do it on google its not that effeicient


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 12, 2022)

https://looksmax.org/threads/a-sub-forum-for-blackpill-discussion.459030/



That's number 1.

Also when a user gets a warning to be able to see what it was for & the subsequent reason they were banned?

To be able to delete pictures in the rate me section free of charge. All other perks can be paid for.

Standardisation & consistency of rules & regulations & examples of what breaches them etc.

Payment options being opened up potentially? Like Pay Point cash m cards to remain anonymous?

A library of threads & certain types of threads, as well as your own library of bookmarked threads etc.


----------



## Pakicel (Sep 14, 2022)

Users should not be able to LARP as deformed people in the rating section. 

People who are clearly very mentally ill like curlyheadjames should be banned.


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 14, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> Women have ZERO place on a website like this. They ruin everything. As far as my voice goes, they will never be here.
> 
> If they truly want the information, they can lurk or pretend to be a male (they will have to avoid posting too since that usually gives it away).


the only solution that would work would be to revive lookism


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Sep 15, 2022)

You should add a results section with all the users who looksmaxed


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 16, 2022)

Perm ban @aBetterMii


----------



## SubSigma (Sep 17, 2022)

Less curries


----------



## EdouardManlet (Sep 17, 2022)

I want the weighting of users reps to reflect their own rep / post ratio.

i.e. if you have a reputation of 10,000 and 5,000 posts, when you react to a post you award 2 rep points.

Whereas if you are a stupid greycel with a reputation of 5 and 150 posts, when you react you award no rep points.


----------



## CyprusGD (Sep 17, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> People who are clearly very mentally ill like curlyheadjames should be banned.


so should we start with you?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 18, 2022)

MadVisionary said:


> It's time for the forum to launch its own cryptocurrency
> Cdc_ChadCoin
> View attachment 1850774


----------



## robtical (Sep 18, 2022)

Close off forum, add brutal truths of life section


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 18, 2022)

robtical said:


> Close off forum, add brutal truths of life section



I have asked them for a Blackpill sub forum & or an Inceldom/Invceldom sub forum.


----------



## beachdude123 (Sep 19, 2022)

subhuman to mtn said:


> Make a cope react so we can be honest with guys who think they are chadlite, I think we all know a couple


I legit mog prime chico


----------



## Schönling (Sep 19, 2022)

7 day ban for posting off topic in wrong section (e.g. bullshit in looksmaxxing section)


----------



## stevielake (Sep 21, 2022)

Ban serial race baiters and undercover bluepillers.


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Sep 26, 2022)

A live counter of all the users who are indian that join


----------



## mvp2v1 (Sep 26, 2022)

I think splitting the looksmaxing section or at leased offering a more specific section for surgery, and then another for all other. U could even do a mewing section.


----------



## dlairals (Sep 27, 2022)

The problem of this forum is that the most of people here are dicks. They call someone or each other subhumans, incels e.t.c despite that the whole thing of this forum was originally created for improving yourself, not for roasting and bully someone. People were here to give advice to each other on how to look better (and those people still here but the number of them is small) but no they preferred instead of it just sucking dicks of "PSL Gods" and posting some autistic weird stuff. And most people do not understand that before choosing an implant or surgery, they forget about the harmony of the face and do not think that they may end up looking worse than before. A lot of you here just creating halos, not fixing failos. And a lot of people here crying about issues that doesn't really matter. They fix something just because cosmetic issues, but not health ones.


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 28, 2022)

Once a year, there should be a surgery give away


----------



## Bonesbonesbonesbone (Sep 28, 2022)

add a section called heightcel's so height mogger's and manlet's can come too talk about their experience's poisitve or negative 

and also people who say they are 6'2 or taller need to prove and show in that section to be certified height mogger


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 28, 2022)

surgery giveaway, entrance cost of $5


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 29, 2022)

Give me money


----------



## anonymous8675 (Sep 29, 2022)

option to filter threads by post date


----------



## StoicSperg (Sep 29, 2022)

anonymous8675 said:


> option to filter threads by post date


Is this not what you're looking for under "advanced search"

Image here. Won't embed for whatever reason.


----------



## Michael15651 (Sep 30, 2022)

Not necessarily changes but maybe a designated movie night. 

On incels.is they used to host movie night or game night once a week which everyone voted on. It attracted a lot of people and was a good way to introduce new people on the forum/discuss something else other than the blackpill for a few hours with likeminded people


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 30, 2022)

Ban blackpill denial and nt copium


----------



## anonymous8675 (Sep 30, 2022)

StormlitAqua said:


> Is this not what you're looking for under "advanced search"
> 
> Image here. Won't embed for whatever reason.


Holy shit, that is what I'm looking for. Didn't even know there was an advanced search option.

edit: @StormlitAqua wait, no this isn't what I'm looking for because it doesn't allow you to further order by view count, replies, etc. I'm basically just looking to filter threads under the looksmaxing forum by date ranges (all threads within last day, last week, last month, etc.) and then sort them from there by criteria like views, replies, etc.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 1, 2022)

Separate the Indian users from the normal users


----------



## ChristianChad (Oct 1, 2022)

What it starts as:


FastBananaCEO said:


> Separate the Indian users from the normal users


What it leads to:


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 3, 2022)

If we added additional subforums, which ones would you like to see?


If we added additional subforums, which ones would you like to see?




incels.is





I don't see why we can't add additional forums here like a Blackpill one since one doesn't or shouldn't need to join .is to talk about shit staring us in the face. Neither should one have to LARP as an Incel, edge fag lord & shit post narcissistically for fame whoring "Inkwell" points to legitimately discuss Evolutionary Psychology & Biology.

Also not sure if it's been done already but possibly a Whitepill sub forum? Although the money & success forum is as good as?

That previous Admin deleted his White Pill blog post sad to say.

Just leaving this here.


----------



## Chad1212 (Oct 5, 2022)

I would like to be promoted to mod


----------



## BananaBoy (Oct 6, 2022)

Make a section "ask Eppley" or sth


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 6, 2022)

Bonesbonesbonesbone said:


> add a section called heightcel's so height mogger's and manlet's can come too talk about their experience's poisitve or negative
> 
> and also people who say they are 6'2 or taller need to prove and show in that section to be certified height mogger


height mogger starts at 5'10


----------



## Acion (Oct 8, 2022)

Add an occult section


----------



## Corleone (Oct 9, 2022)

Something similar to reddit's "top: hour/today/week/month" aka simultaneously sorting by views/replies and a set thread creation date.





would filter out old bumped thread and give people the opportunity to stay up-to-date with the most viral posts of the day/week/.. in each sub-forum, without having to click through 5 pages of shit-posts.

@Master


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 9, 2022)

We should have some sort of rating council of the best raters here rate people, And after you are rated you are given your psl rating which you can chose to show on your profile or not it would be great, Because I would know if the person im talking to is human or subhuman, And if they are subhuman why respond.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 10, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> We should have some sort of rating council of the best raters here rate people, And after you are rated you are given your psl rating which you can chose to show on your profile or not it would be great, Because I would know if the person im talking to is human or subhuman, And if they are subhuman why respond.


Nahh this is true ngl, but why should we not be chill to the subhumans as well lol,


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

justgetacutbro said:


> Nahh this is true ngl, but why should we not be chill to the subhumans as well lol,


IQ corelates to health, Which also corelates to genetics, Which also corelates to looks.


----------



## justgetacutbro (Oct 10, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> IQ corelates to health, Which also corelates to genetics, Which also corelates to looks.


There are a lot of smart subhumans who are butt ugly tho no offense.


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

justgetacutbro said:


> There are a lot of smart subhumans who are butt ugly tho no offense.


Sometimes.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2022)

shit thread


----------



## MakinMogReturns (Oct 10, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> shit thread


Very


----------



## dakchuh (Oct 11, 2022)

a subforum for actual hardmaxxing/looksmax theory/high quality threads in the looksmaxxing section or tighter moderation there because its literally flooded with shit threads that should belong in offtopic nowadays


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Oct 13, 2022)

subhuman to mtn said:


> Make a cope react so we can be honest with guys who think they are chadlite, I think we all know a couple


lets face it most come onto this forum bluepilled thinking they are chadlite minimum and some legends realize they were truecel all along


----------



## krisal (Oct 13, 2022)

make it so that people who are lurking without an account can only see offtopic


----------



## Octillionaire (Oct 13, 2022)

Chad1212 said:


> I would like to be promoted to mod


Maybe don’t doxx people, you subhuman


----------



## Keengo (Oct 13, 2022)

Just add a cope react and that is it, nothing more needed honestly


----------



## KDA Player (Oct 14, 2022)

BOB even more restricted and closing the inscriptions.

We all know blackpill knowledge is going mainstream. To not make it widely available and working for the community for free, like an intellectual whore, we better close our circle and share our knowledge only between us.

That's the reason why me and many other members stopped debating and sharing here, we know it will go mainstream in 3 years if we open our mouth here, so we only trade or stay in groups.

For now this forum is a leaking jar, if you don't invest as much as it is loosing outside, it gets emptier. At first we quickly discovered and elaborated the bases of the blackpill, but years ago we reached the limit of the "normal" blackpill, now we have to wait future scientific discoveries, procedures or studies to push it further but it will take a lot of time.
The "hardcore" blackpill stuff is surely not shared here, only glimpses reach here, as no one going into things like this would share it for free. The first of this kind I noticed was the surgeries maxers: they would only stick with each others and joining their groups would require you to show that you are doing this / already planned procedures, but that are the best places to know which surgeons is currently the best at X procedure, his price, some details that can be asked, how to avoid getting wrecked or having a nerve cut, and so on.
The social mechanism here is simple, people reach this forum to improve their life, they learn from here, act, and improve to a degree, they get attached to this forum and feel it needs to have newcomers to keep an active userbase. 
What they didn't understand yet is that what they learned and what they did, will eventually reach chads and chadlites, who will do the same maxes, thoses maxes will be more efficient on them than on the normies over here because of hypergamy which works like sexual capitalism, the more you are the more you will climb with the same effort. reaching HTN or chadlite level is useless if chadlite and chads uses maxes explained here, let alone hardmaxes. 
If normie blackpilled goes into stroma, he gets high tier normie, if chadlite gets into stroma, he becomes chads. It would have been more fair in the situation where they weren't maxed because normie vs chadlite is easier than HTN vs chad for the first guy. 
This is why, unironically, the blackpill which is used by all of us to escape from the normie hell tiers, is making every young men try hard and improve their look, which makes the average male level goes up and the women even gets their standards higher, because whatever the male population will do, weither they all eat doritos and gets bald or train, does surgeries and softmaxes, the women will still select the top 20%. 
The blackpill which is inherently harsh against women and their true nature, serve them well by making men grinds for those same women. 

So we have to close the inscriptions.
Since I like this forum, that is the healthiest thing that I would like to happen, I believe BOB is common knowledge here now, and it is a nice base for the BP knowledge and conclusions, but if we want to reach the next steps in the next 2 years and not in 15 years, we must close it to preserve all our work and dedication.
Yes, reading, searching, experimenting, reaching experts and spending thousands is work and dedication, if not recognized as its right value, no one will share their work.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 15, 2022)

I am totally baffled about why you let people destroy this community 
“Dnr”
“Dnrd”
“Kys greycel”
-dumb excuses/“keep coping”
-anything that detracts etc
People like this need to be perma banned NOW

Even @Niko69 and @curlyheadjames and others have had to distance themselves because of these toxic people… what a shame!
Additionally, there needs to be limits on location for registering; WHY, I wanna know, so we let Indians on when they spam dumb stuff, are usually 14, detract overall, and don’t actually looksmax EVER, just complaining instead?
This place could be so much better


----------



## curlyheadjames (Oct 15, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> I am totally baffled about why you let people destroy this community
> “Dnr”
> “Dnrd”
> “Kys greycel”
> ...


ONG BRUH U SAID EXACTLY WHAT IVE BEEN THINKING I USED TO SPEND HOURS ON THIS SITE BUT NOW I SPEND LIKE 10 MINUTES LMAO


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Oct 15, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> ONG BRUH U SAID EXACTLY WHAT IVE BEEN THINKING I USED TO SPEND HOURS ON THIS SITE BUT NOW I SPEND LIKE 10 MINUTES LMAO


we miss you james


----------



## curlyheadjames (Oct 15, 2022)

Daiquiris said:


> we miss you james


thx


----------



## 7Van Gough'O pry7 (Oct 16, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


POR- NA . Looksmaxxing challenge


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 16, 2022)

mogman96 said:


> We should have some sort of rating council of the best raters here rate people, And after you are rated you are given your psl rating which you can chose to show on your profile or not it would be great, Because I would know if the person im talking to is human or subhuman, And if they are subhuman why respond.


lol you really bought something on looksmax.org

thats sad


----------



## Thomas DOM (Oct 18, 2022)

Age verification

Under 20s should not be allowed to post. They may still read and browse the forum but just they shouldn't post. Because the zoomer peoples posts on this forum are really shit, like absolute low IQ trash.

//Thomas DOM


----------



## HerpDerpson (Oct 18, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> I am totally baffled about why you let people destroy this community
> “Dnr”
> “Dnrd”
> “Kys greycel”
> ...


Kys, greycel.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 22, 2022)

Give me money


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 22, 2022)

Promote Ritalincel to admin


----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Oct 22, 2022)

Add a subforum similar to the sewers on Incels.is where we can spam.


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Oct 22, 2022)

BlackPillOverdose01 said:


> Add a subforum similar to the sewers on Incels.is where we can spam.


Just shitpost in off-topic


----------



## kuttashonty (Oct 24, 2022)

filter option in search


----------



## chigoha (Oct 25, 2022)

make the forum private, only people who know the URL can see the forum and only signed in users can view threads


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Oct 25, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


I'm pretty new to this forum specifically, however I'm not new to "forum culture" at all. I think most people would like to see a search system. Finding specific information is pretty difficult here, so I think It'd help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 26, 2022)

I want the inline spoiler back.


----------



## Arborist (Nov 2, 2022)

can we get a fitness section so the looksmax section isn't constantly flooded with fitness threads.


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Nov 4, 2022)

Can you open a subforum for the bonesmashing, mewing and orthotropic copers, with a huge tag that says "NOT looksmaxxing"?
Also a customized tag for the clear filler users that claim mewing/bonesmashing/puberty as what they did to looksmax, something like "filler fraud, do not trust".

Every good looksmaxxing thread gets polluted with those "people".


----------



## Clown Show (Nov 5, 2022)

Ban chads.


----------



## Klaus Schwab (Nov 7, 2022)

Make only Jewish subforum


----------



## Arborist (Nov 19, 2022)

can we get a bot similar to https://www.reddit.com/user/CummyBot9999/ that just posts combinations of ''semen cum cum shit nut semen'' in every thread?


----------



## yoshimitsu (Nov 21, 2022)

how the delete option of a post has disappeared?


----------



## BearBoy (Nov 21, 2022)

@Master Add gambling to the site


----------



## Earth Dollar (Dec 9, 2022)

2 way ignore. That would help a lot.


----------



## lunin7 (Dec 9, 2022)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


Make the looksmaxx purge where everyone had admin powers for 24 hours


----------



## Umbra (Dec 14, 2022)

All these suggestions but the fuckin jewish mods won't add a thing


----------



## Corleone (Dec 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> #1 List of watched-users, similar to the (completely useless) following list, to better manage them.
> View attachment 1855727
> 
> 
> ...


@Master can we get a non-woke version of the gif plug-in? This one is getting more and more useless.


----------



## Corleone (Dec 14, 2022)

Umbra said:


> All these suggestions but the fuckin jewish mods won't add a thing


All we got are foreign language sub-forums. Cringe. Master went Woke.


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Dec 15, 2022)

Make this forum Private plz!!!🙏🙏🙏🥺🥺🥺 There are already thousands of people findinf this forum everyday!🙄🙄🙄


----------



## alpha (Dec 15, 2022)

Non-Jewish control and feedback panel and 5 non jewish mods with 3 in the board of directors.
Public chats of jewish users with other jewish users.
Admin shall be controlled (if jewish).
Looksmax logo shall feature a Swastik at the top right corner signifying salute to the Führer.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Dec 16, 2022)

Needs to be 18+. There is NSFW content here. If someone mentions their age and they're less than 18, instant ban. 

No posting rating threads in the Looksmaxing section. See it all the time. 

Threads in the Looksmaxing section that are not related to Looksmaxing (including "just lol" type threads) get deleted or moved ASAP.

We need to either consolidate or delete the endless "FACE > HEIGHT / FACE > FRAME / DICK > FACE / etc." threads. That stuff has been played out and it's just a waste of time at this point.


----------



## ThousandCuts (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm willing to pay something like 10 dollars a month in monero as subscription so that this forum goes private. That would motivate probably others and me to post more quality threads.


----------



## TITUS (Dec 18, 2022)

Users separated among racial lines, niggers can only see other niggers postings.


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 18, 2022)

I second the paid for features idea. This site is already pretty good. I think what ruins a lot of these sites is that there aren't users with a large "halo" effect. Meaning everything they say is taken as gold. IMO those who do research end up really high IQ. There should be within app paid for services. For example everyone should pay $10 a month which is distributed to the other members as they see fit. So if someone wants someone to post Facial Surgery Diary with multiple pictures they will send their monthly $10 or if they've allotted more by not using for the months they paid for they could send $50 for example to the user. This money is then allowed to the users who write their surgery diaries or discussion diaries that are of use, because what usually happens is there is no gain in writing a diary after surgery is finished and everyone is left wondering how it went or wtf to do with their upcoming possible surgery.

A user at anytime can "cash out" his funds that he has paid for into the $10 per month site plus any funds received from other users. The house (Looksmax website) takes 30% of all cash outs, so if someone takes 100$ out after not using their account for 10 months and not spending anything, or if they take out $200 having received $50 from 2 users plus the $100 the user paid in. The site would get 30$ or 60$ (depending if the user cashed out $100 or $200).


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 18, 2022)

Also can we have Looksmax live streams? Like FB live streams for pre- and post op vids of surgeries or max videos? Like if someone's going in for a big procedure they would set up a live stream call of something beforehand and share knowledge for those paid members of Looksmax.


****

Also MaxxRatings. Essentially you have basic before and after MaxxRatings handed out through PM and dedicated forum messages where a rating is sent to member. You will have your basic rating from genetics. So: SntDomistheRealChad HTN for example, and then you have their SntDomistheRealChadMAX Chad-Lite, based on surgeries and confirmed before an after pics. You will have threads dedicated to a users MAXX scores based on their improvements where others will rate and this will add to their MAX score below their Genetic Score. This will encourage users to actually looksmax and you can scope out trolls and incels based on their genetic score and max score. So a 1/10 that maxed to a 2/10 can still be taken seriously but a 2.5/10 that never maxed and is giving lame comments is probably a useless troll incel and can be ignored.


----------



## Zures (Dec 18, 2022)

SntDomistheRealChad said:


> I second the paid for features idea. This site is already pretty good. I think what ruins a lot of these sites is that there aren't users with a large "halo" effect. Meaning everything they say is taken as gold. IMO those who do research end up really high IQ. There should be within app paid for services. For example everyone should pay $10 a month which is distributed to the other members as they see fit. So if someone wants someone to post Facial Surgery Diary with multiple pictures they will send their monthly $10 or if they've allotted more by not using for the months they paid for they could send $50 for example to the user. This money is then allowed to the users who write their surgery diaries or discussion diaries that are of use, because what usually happens is there is no gain in writing a diary after surgery is finished and everyone is left wondering how it went or wtf to do with their upcoming possible surgery.
> 
> A user at anytime can "cash out" his funds that he has paid for into the $10 per month site plus any funds received from other users. The house (Looksmax website) takes 30% of all cash outs, so if someone takes 100$ out after not using their account for 10 months and not spending anything, or if they take out $200 having received $50 from 2 users plus the $100 the user paid in. The site would get 30$ or 60$ (depending if the user cashed out $100 or $200).





SntDomistheRealChad said:


> Also can we have Looksmax live streams? Like FB live streams for pre- and post op vids of surgeries or max videos? Like if someone's going in for a big procedure they would set up a live stream call of something beforehand and share knowledge for those paid members of Looksmax.
> 
> 
> ****
> ...


imo nothing should be paid in looksmaxx
lots of knowledgeable dudes with no money would be drifted out of the forum


----------



## ThousandCuts (Dec 19, 2022)

SntDomistheRealChad said:


> I second the paid for features idea. This site is already pretty good. I think what ruins a lot of these sites is that there aren't users with a large "halo" effect. Meaning everything they say is taken as gold.


Good. If this place becomes reddit I will cancel my subscription.


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> There should be within app paid for services. For example everyone should pay $10 a month which is distributed to the other members as they see fit.


The subscription is only meant to undermine the FBI allowance, not for corruption purposes and pajeet scammers.


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> So if someone wants someone to post Facial Surgery Diary with multiple pictures they will send their monthly $10 or if they've allotted more by not using for the months they paid for they could send $50 for example to the user. This money is then allowed to the users who write their surgery diaries or discussion diaries that are of use, because what usually happens is there is no gain in writing a diary after surgery is finished and everyone is left wondering how it went or wtf to do with their upcoming possible surgery.


Then a built-in patreon link is suitable for this


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> A user at anytime can "cash out" his funds that he has paid for into the $10 per month site plus any funds received from other users. The house (Looksmax website) takes 30% of all cash outs, so if someone takes 100$ out after not using their account for 10 months and not spending anything, or if they take out $200 having received $50 from 2 users plus the $100 the user paid in. The site would get 30$ or 60$ (depending if the user cashed out $100 or $200).


Because this place is riddled with autism no one will ever cash-out because they will be on the look-out for (((RELAXIN))) report diary to fund...... The site shut-down eventually due to lack of funds and our money lost/stolen.


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> Also can we have Looksmax live streams? Like FB live streams for pre- and post op vids of surgeries or max videos? Like if someone's going in for a big procedure they would set up a live stream call of something beforehand and share knowledge for those paid members of Looksmax.


INB4 glowing pajeet incel mass shooter livestream on here and all our funds go to the FBI because we were stubborn and didn't cash-out because of the upcoming (((RELAXIN))) diary report. Also site shutdowns forever.


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> Also MaxxRatings. Essentially you have basic before and after MaxxRatings handed out through PM and dedicated forum messages where a rating is sent to member. You will have your basic rating from genetics. So: SntDomistheRealChad HTN for example, and then you have their SntDomistheRealChadMAX Chad-Lite, based on surgeries and confirmed before an after pics. You will have threads dedicated to a users MAXX scores based on their improvements where others will rate and this will add to their MAX score below their Genetic Score. This will encourage users to actually looksmax and you can scope out trolls and incels based on their genetic score and max score. So a 1/10 that maxed to a 2/10 can still be taken seriously but a 2.5/10 that never maxed and is giving lame comments is probably a useless troll incel and can be ignored.


You can send all your pictures, dick pics included for ratings all you want. You do you. But I won't. 
At best, I will be sending ball pics to the glowies and call them faggot for rating them.
What's going to happen is that you vaxxed cattle MAXRATED soyboys will get butthurt at us anons for being anons. "buzz words, buzz words, rate your face Chud or dnrd!"
This place will then turn into an or 2 echo chamber. You will get bored and leave before we do but before that, the soyboys will run a rampage by allowing trannies and women in. Happens all the time. #Mark my words if your suggestion is taken seriously.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 19, 2022)

bluepill and cope reaction


----------



## Whatashame (Dec 21, 2022)

please ignore this idea, its terrible. Thanks.


SntDomistheRealChad said:


> I second the paid for features idea. This site is already pretty good. I think what ruins a lot of these sites is that there aren't users with a large "halo" effect. Meaning everything they say is taken as gold. IMO those who do research end up really high IQ. There should be within app paid for services. For example everyone should pay $10 a month which is distributed to the other members as they see fit. So if someone wants someone to post Facial Surgery Diary with multiple pictures they will send their monthly $10 or if they've allotted more by not using for the months they paid for they could send $50 for example to the user. This money is then allowed to the users who write their surgery diaries or discussion diaries that are of use, because what usually happens is there is no gain in writing a diary after surgery is finished and everyone is left wondering how it went or wtf to do with their upcoming possible surgery.
> 
> A user at anytime can "cash out" his funds that he has paid for into the $10 per month site plus any funds received from other users. The house (Looksmax website) takes 30% of all cash outs, so if someone takes 100$ out after not using their account for 10 months and not spending anything, or if they take out $200 having received $50 from 2 users plus the $100 the user paid in. The site would get 30$ or 60$ (depending if the user cashed out $100 or $200).


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 21, 2022)

Whatashame said:


> please ignore this idea, its terrible. Thanks.


Like as in you don’t want to pay? Maybe this site is better but most sites where surgery is done the people don’t write back after and could potentially save people thousands of dollars in the end and from going with a bad doctor. There doesn’t seem to be a great solution for this.


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 21, 2022)

ThousandCuts said:


> Then a built-in patreon link is suitable for this



Or that


ThousandCuts said:


> Because this place is riddled with autism no one will ever cash-out because they will be on the look-out for (((RELAXIN))) report diary to fund...... The site shut-down eventually due to lack of funds and our money lost/stolen.
> 
> INB4 glowing pajeet incel mass shooter livestream on here and all our funds go to the FBI because we were stubborn and didn't cash-out because of the upcoming (((RELAXIN))) diary report. Also site shutdowns forever.


Fair point.


ThousandCuts said:


> You can send all your pictures, dick pics included for ratings all you want. You do you. But I won't.
> At best, I will be sending ball pics to the glowies and call them faggot for rating them.
> What's going to happen is that you vaxxed cattle MAXRATED soyboys will get butthurt at us anons for being anons. "buzz words, buzz words, rate your face Chud or dnrd!"


The result would be, people with aesthetics getting more aesthetic and sharing good information. The anons left with useless advice from one another.


ThousandCuts said:


> This place will then turn into an or 2 echo chamber. You will get bored and leave before we do but before that, the soyboys will run a rampage by allowing trannies and women in.


The point is to receive info, get your surgeries, provide info, and then leave and live life so yeah. The trannies can come in if they have useful info from surgeries. 


ThousandCuts said:


> Happens all the time.


Where’s that?


ThousandCuts said:


> #Mark my words if your suggestion is taken seriously.


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 21, 2022)

Zures said:


> imo nothing should be paid in looksmaxx
> lots of knowledgeable dudes with no money would be drifted out of the for


I can see this a bit possibly, but how the hell do you guys provide advice on multiple thousand dollar surgeries if you’re broke, that’s why I mentioned the looksmax ratings too, because if your completely unaesthetic and haven’t done surgery, nor plan to, you probably do not have worthwhile advice.


----------



## ThousandCuts (Dec 22, 2022)

SntDomistheRealChad said:


> The trannies can come in if they have useful info from surgeries.


No need! We already have all "useful" info. Troons are best kept in their plebbit containment safe zone.





Are you a tranny? Because I can't make any use of these infos!






I can't wait for makeup banger threads from our fellow troons coming in here


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Dec 22, 2022)

ThousandCuts said:


> No need! We already have all "useful" info. Troons are best kept in their plebbit containment safe zone.
> View attachment 2007309
> 
> 
> ...


I meant more to see their hormone therapy results and I would assume female to male would get multiple jaw surgeries and multiple vitamins or drugs to try to look more manly. You could see how they raised their test levels and stuff because they are willing to go lengths no reasonable person would. But yeah I agree their results are better viewed from afar and not let on this forum.


----------



## The_God (Dec 22, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Add all the lookism.net full size GIF reacts


*THIS*


----------



## Lihito (Dec 24, 2022)

A Huge amount of newcoming Blue/red Pill copers should be banned on sight after every shitty take


----------



## Lihito (Dec 24, 2022)

ascension! said:


> There should also be a subforum or an entire section dedicated to Self-Improvement and by this I mean something like that dedicated to improving our lives. In a nutshell: Mental health, visualization, meditation, journaling...


Good idea


----------



## ascension! (Dec 24, 2022)

There should also be subforums dedicated entirely to certain Looksmaxes, by this I mean: 

Heightmaxing (steroids, limb lengthening surgery, etc)
Hardmaxing (implants, fillers, LeFort, etc.)
Fashionmaxing
Etc.


----------



## Patient A (Dec 24, 2022)

ascension! said:


> There should also be subforums dedicated entirely to certain Looksmaxes, by this I mean:
> 
> Heightmaxing (steroids, limb lengthening surgery, etc)
> Hardmaxing (implants, fillers, LeFort, etc.)
> ...


there's only 2 looksmax types:

softmax
hardmax

and everything else can be handled with tags


----------



## ascension! (Dec 24, 2022)

Patient A said:


> there's only 2 looksmax types:
> 
> softmax
> hardmax
> ...


I know dumbass, but Heightmaxing is the most frequent Looksmax here, there are easily +30 threads of that daily.


----------



## Patient A (Dec 24, 2022)

ascension! said:


> I know dumbass, but Heightmaxing is the most frequent Looksmax here, there are easily +30 threads of that daily.


Hard max = surgery
Soft max = shoe lifts, stretches etc.

Heightmaxing would have it’s own tag that you can use to filter results in the sub forum category

You don’t need tons of sub forums. It should be kept to the bare minimum and tag filters should be used in a unique way by each user


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

Maybe some type of game added to the site like a arcade or gambling.


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

@BrahminBoss @cloUder @n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 @luljankybo @Magical Apple thoughts?


----------



## Magical Apple (Dec 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> @BrahminBoss @cloUder @n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 @luljankybo @Magical Apple thoughts?


Banning all trannies


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

Magical Apple said:


> Banning all trannies


Thoughts on my post above


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Maybe some type of game added to the site like a arcade or gambling.


yea like a game where the winner can win Tinder gold or something


----------



## cloUder (Dec 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Maybe some type of game added to the site like a arcade or gambling.


we need more features, off topic is getting boring
new sub forums for off topic and other things on the site


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> yea like a game where the winner can win Tinder gold or something


@Niko 

maybe it can be points that we get by posting


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

cloUder said:


> we need more features, off topic is getting boring
> new sub forums for off topic and other things on the site


Sub forums or other sections wont bring much really since everyone is addicted to offtopic and will stay on there since for them its a better section.


----------



## cloUder (Dec 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Sub forums or other sections wont bring much really since everyone is addicted to offtopic and will stay on there since for them its a better section.


we need a game where we get different name colors and styles after reaching something
users who win the games will mog with their rare name colors


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

cloUder said:


> we need a game where we get different name colors and styles after reaching something
> users who win the games will mog with their rare name colors


a Simple slot machine game would mog tbh and we could call the coins "psl coins" or something like that. 

After reaching a high amount of psl coins we could get a rare badge or something like that and after that its just flexing the high psl coins count. So adding badges to this forum would be nice also


----------



## BrahminBoss (Dec 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Maybe some type of game added to the site like a arcade or gambling.


Yea the winner gets sparkly name the last guy gets a ban for a day.. something like that


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 25, 2022)

BrahminBoss said:


> Yea the winner gets sparkly name the last guy gets a ban for a day.. something like that


I dont wanna see greycels with sparkling names!


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Guerrilla said:


> Greycel of the week award


Too often, a month could be an alternative. Though, there's the issue that by the time any Greycel has reached notoriety, they might not be a greycel anymore.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Pumanator said:


> More subforums for hardmaxers, softmaxers, gymmaxers. Also make a subforum for people who had surgery so we could see their results and read their experiences. Perhaps a subforum for potential looksmax stuff that is under development. Like the new kintor anti hairloss drugs.


Likely too many subforums, which would clog up the forum homepage. Currently, I'd already say there's a bit too much. 
Maybe if the forum had a bigger userbase that warranted it. Even the moneymax section (which includes broad topics) isn't nearly as active as the other two.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Jamesothy said:


> Allow girls on here. I hear lookism did. That would make things a lot more interesting.
> 
> Or maybe allow girls to join but only let them comment in the off topic section. Ban them from referencing any posts or threads made in other sections.


The diversity of opinion would be a welcome change but the amount of orbiting would be crazy.


----------



## Beastimmung (Jan 3, 2023)

Alexanderr said:


> the amount of orbiting would be crazy.


That doesn't impact discussion or really anything for the average user


----------



## Corleone (Jan 3, 2023)

SntDomistheRealChad said:


> The point is to receive info, get your surgeries, provide info, and then leave and live life so yeah. The trannies can come in if they have useful info from surgeries.


old mod @BigBiceps would have gone nuclear on you. you disgusting shit.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

enchanted_elixir said:


> *Forum member of the week (posted in the announcements section)
> 
> Equation: Total views in a given week x (Positive emotes + comments)
> Every user's activity will be tracked and every week, this equation will determine the top 10 users of the week and on Saturday we vote (from the choice of the top 10 users) and the vote closes and the announcement is on Sunday. The voting post and the announcement post is automated. The winner gets announced and the user receives a trophy, a badge that they can flex off in their little text under their profile picture and a little leaderboard where people can check which users won for which week, and the most awarded users
> *


Too often, it takes away from the "prestige" of the award and makes it mundane. Whether such a feature could be automized is unclear and the threads would clog up the announcement section. I don't think a week is enough for a user to really stand out in the public conscience either way. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> *A BOTB voting feature.* When the original post in the looksmaxing section receives 50 stars (a new emote to add), the moderators are automatically notified, they fact-check the thread, discuss it and send it to the BOTB section. *Our way of determining BOTB is awful. *You have to ask moderators who don't even respond sometimes, some say "The people should vote" @tyronelite (nobody votes for BOTB since there's no formal procedure) or is centralized to the mere decision of a single moderator w/o consensus of others, allowing bias and favouritism. (that is how it appears to be to an outsider like me) @AscendingHero
> ALSO, A BOTB VOTE CAN ONLY USED IN THE 1ST POST OF A THREAD IN THE LOOKSMAXING SECTION!!!
> A SINGLE BOTB VOTE ADDS 10-50 REPUTATION POINTS! This incentivizes users to be contributors and not shitposters since the reward for quality posts is higher.
> One BOTB pin adds 1,000 reputation points and you'd get a trophy as well. Again, incentivizing contribution and not shitposting. The amount of knowledge would literally explode if you could get a lot of reputation posts for contributing
> @ascension! What do you think about this? Just curious.


The BOTB criteria certainly need to change, it's awful as it is but votes are probably not the right way. 
The selection process should be quantifiable and objective, with little to no politics interfering.

Currently, a lot of threads covering certain topics getting lobbied to enter into the BOTB are already in the BOTB in some fashion. It leads to repetitiveness, which clogs up the subforum. 
There shouldn't be 5 BOTB threads covering the same topic, with slight divergences at most.


enchanted_elixir said:


> *A feed section,* make an algorithm that analyzes the user's history, data, etc. and uses that to customize their feed. The feed is the first thing they see when they login. I don't want to see too many shitposts to be honest.


I don't think that kind of format is possible with this type of forum, to be honest. This isn't Reddit. 
Even then, Reddit is incapable of creating such highly personalized feeds based on user data. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> *Disable the start chat feature
> 
> No need to explain there, it's awful compared to conversation
> *


Yeah, I'd vouch for that.


enchanted_elixir said:


> *Ascension subforums, to inspire people.*


Creating entire subforums (that would be mostly empty) for narrow topics is most likely not the best route. Rather than an entire subforum, there could be a pinned thread each month listing the best "ascensions" of said month. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> *Trophies should be visible to other people under your profile picture.*


It'd be kind of a lot to have under your avatar I think. Sometimes, less is more. Not to mention the fact that trophies are for the most part a useless metric. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> *FIX AUTOSAVE WHEN WRITING THREADS! *Sometimes, only the pictures autosave and not the text!


It should be improved for sure. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> People should be able to pin posts and comments on their profile. I have a link to all of my guides on my profile so I would like it if anyone who checked it out could see it.


The question is whether such a feature is even implementable. How the comment would be portrayed when it's a reply to someone else's comment for example. 


enchanted_elixir said:


> The ability to host livestreams would be cool


I don't think it's possible, but I'm not sure. With the kind of users we have here I am also not completely confident it's a good idea. Maybe it'd give them more incentive to do some stupid shit for views and likes.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 3, 2023)

Jamesothy said:


> Allow girls on here.
> 
> That would make things a lot more interesting.





Alexanderr said:


> The diversity of opinion would be a welcome change







Your browser is not able to display this video.





*diversity of women? their opinion?
---> good*

*lmao! comedy at it's finest! no, really, great joke!*


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Beastimmung said:


> That doesn't impact discussion or really anything for the average user


It certainly does impact the forum dynamic. When having a conversation with another user, I can be rather confident they're a male that I can speak to with little to no restraints. Because I know that he likely associates with a lot of frustrations, hurdles, or emotions that I do as well. 
It could be compared to a high school changing room, for example.


----------



## Corleone (Jan 3, 2023)

Alexanderr said:


> It certainly does impact the forum dynamic. When having a conversation with another user, I can be rather confident they're a male that I can speak to with little to no restraints. Because I know that he likely associates with a lot of frustrations, hurdles, or emotions that I do as well.
> It could be compared to a high school changing room, for example.


you'd have desperate weirdos flooding every thread of their desired LTB picking fights with each other just for some useless female internet attention.

also just imagine arguing a point with a girl that has completely different life experiences than you. yuk. 

also:


Corleone said:


> #1 List of watched-users, similar to the (completely useless) following list, to better manage them.
> View attachment 1855727
> 
> 
> ...





Corleone said:


> @Master can we get a non-woke version of the gif plug-in? This one is getting more and more useless.
> View attachment 1996004


@Alexanderr


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Corleone said:


> you'd have desperate weirdos flooding every thread of their desired LTB picking fights with each other just for some useless female internet attention.
> 
> also just imagine arguing a point with a girl that has completely different life experiences than you. yuk.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those seem like good suggestions. Really just a question of whether they're implementable.


----------



## Beastimmung (Jan 3, 2023)

Alexanderr said:


> It certainly does impact the forum dynamic. When having a conversation with another user, I can be rather confident they're a male that I can speak to with little to no restraints. Because I know that he likely associates with a lot of frustrations, hurdles, or emotions that I do as well.
> It could be compared to a high school changing room, for example.


Make the gender public then.

And implement the choice to instantly ignore all females joining.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Beastimmung said:


> Make the gender public then.
> 
> And implement the choice to instantly ignore all females joining.


The changes don't stop there. The presence of women on the forum will change the dynamic, as men tend to act differently when women are present. Even when they're talking to other men and not women. 

A drawback of the only-male forum is that it allows extremist views to fester with little to no diverging opinions present.


----------



## Corleone (Jan 3, 2023)

Beastimmung said:


> Make the gender public then.
> 
> And implement the choice to instantly ignore all females joining.


bro, you have 100s of other sites to hit on and annoy women on, stop it. this is boys locker room talk.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

Arborist said:


> can we get a fitness section so the looksmax section isn't constantly flooded with fitness threads.


Fitness is inherently related to looksmaxing. The looksmaxing section is plagued even more by threads that are entirely unrelated to looksmaxing.
I think people overestimate how much effort many users are willing to put in to post their shit in the fitting section. Too many people cannot be bothered by the extra few clicks and forethought it takes to post something in the right section.

Say we add the fitness section, what'd we get is people STILL posting fitness threads in the looksmaxing section but with some occasional threads in the fitness subforum.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2023)

ascension! said:


> There should also be a subforum or an entire section dedicated to Self-Improvement and by this I mean something like that dedicated to improving our lives. In a nutshell: Mental health, visualization, meditation, journaling...


Those are rather broad subjects, I imagine people would start treating it like OffTopic where they just post what comes to mind. Frustrations they had that day, challenges that they were facing, or simply shower thoughts.

If I've learned anything, it's that unless you force people (by very strictly implementing the rules) to post relevant threads in the relevant sections, they won't.


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jan 4, 2023)

*A "Start here" section* - Some kind of section on the front page that can explain the PSL scale, a looksmaxxing glossary, and basic looksmaxxing concepts. Too many normies are coming here with little to no knowledge on PSL terms and methodology, and then wind up having it explained to them in threads. 
*A forum or subforum for dating, relationships, and ascension* - Since that's why most of the people are looksmaxxing in the first place. There's really no good place to look for or post that kind of stuff here despite it being pretty relevant.


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jan 4, 2023)

Corleone said:


> bro, you have 100s of other sites to hit on and annoy women on, stop it. this is boys locker room talk.


The moment women are introduced into a predominately male environment, it devolves into a primitive simpfest and infighting ensues. I'd expect the same to happen here.


----------



## SntDomistheRealChad (Jan 5, 2023)

Corleone said:


> old mod @BigBiceps would have gone nuclear on you. you disgusting shit.


Go further down in comments where this was discussed further. People do tests on lab rats to see how chemicals and changes to their body reacts on the animal and learn from it. You think you're gonna get information from Chad doing changes on his body? Doubtful, you have to work with subhumans because they're getting the procedures for the most part and the most drastic ones. Do we want them on the forum? Maybe not, but links from another forum where they post info would be of use for sure.


----------



## Corleone (Jan 5, 2023)

SntDomistheRealChad said:


> Go further down in comments where this was discussed further. People do tests on lab rats to see how chemicals and changes to their body reacts on the animal and learn from it. You think you're gonna get information from Chad doing changes on his body? Doubtful, you have to work with subhumans because they're getting the procedures for the most part and the most drastic ones. Do we want them on the forum? Maybe not, but links from another forum where they post info would be of use for sure.


JFL if you think you'll get any useful info from mentally ill people that rope before they're 30 and only play pretend as some kind of escapism and then cut off their genitals because some moron reinforced their delusions.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Jan 5, 2023)

make the forum private i see stuff discussed here on the fyp of my female and chad friends


----------



## bugbug (Friday at 12:49 PM)

I think the following changes would be good in order to increase the quality of actual looksmaxing discussion and to prevent the forum from being eventually flooded by normies and unwanted attention.

Stricter moderation on Looksmaxing subforum. It's full of retarded shitposting instead of real looksmaxing discussion. Many annoying underage users too.
Create some kind of registration barrier. You can make the forum invite-only, or make registration available during specific periods, or ask people to write more thorougly why are they interested on joining the forum.

Also, make it possible to create threads that can't be viewed by guests, so that people are more comfortable sharing personal details and images e.g. regarding surgeries.

It'd also be a good idea to create some kind of "essentials" section, similar to the "Start here" proposed by @Orbeck of Vinheim, in order to get new users who are genuinely interested in understanding and contributing up-to-date on basic looksmaxing info and glossary.


----------



## cloUder (Friday at 1:10 PM)

Orbeck of Vinheim said:


> *A "Start here" section* - Some kind of section on the front page that can explain the PSL scale, a looksmaxxing glossary, and basic looksmaxxing concepts. Too many normies are coming here with little to no knowledge on PSL terms and methodology, and then wind up having it explained to them in threads.
> *A forum or subforum for dating, relationships, and ascension* - Since that's why most of the people are looksmaxxing in the first place. There's really no good place to look for or post that kind of stuff here despite it being pretty relevant.


good idea, we need a forum wiki where you any user above X posts can request edits, which can also get community voted and mod approved


----------



## Alexanderr (Friday at 3:12 PM)

Orbeck of Vinheim said:


> *A "Start here" section* - Some kind of section on the front page that can explain the PSL scale, a looksmaxxing glossary, and basic looksmaxxing concepts. Too many normies are coming here with little to no knowledge on PSL terms and methodology, and then wind up having it explained to them in threads.


Yes, something like this seems good.


----------



## Acion (Friday at 5:00 PM)

Add an occult subforum.


----------



## potentialzaddy (Sunday at 2:06 PM)

Master said:


> What changes would you like to see made to this forum in general? New features? New subforums? Let us know below.


more curry for me to mog


----------



## Wannabe Chad (Monday at 11:26 PM)

Private the Forum from Guests


----------



## Ritalincel (Tuesday at 4:27 PM)

Acion said:


> Add an occult subforum.







XD


----------



## Shako Mako (Tuesday at 7:44 PM)

Tbh adding in too many features to the site is going to ruin user experience tbh.

Effort should be put towards polishing the forum themes.
Creating an off-site archive of the "best of the best" forum posts incase this forum gets shut down by the FBI or something like that.


----------

